# pen blank drilling centre vice



## Roy Merritt (Jan 27, 2012)

I have tried ordering the above item from a UK supplier but he is out of stock and is being forced to oder more then he can afford.So he does not know when he will have any in stock.

I beleave that these items are inported from the U.S.A. Does any one know which company this is and there address or an alternative supplier in the UK or the U.S.A.

Thank you for your help in this matter

Roy


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 27, 2012)

There are a number of versions of the drilling vise. Does it close by turning a screw or have a toggle clamp and arm you press down ?



http://www.woodcraft.com/images/Products/151256tmb.jpg





These are the versions sold by
http://www.woodcraft.com/
Pen Vises   PSI versions
Don't know if either ship International.
I'm sure that some vendor on this forum sells pen vises.
:clown:


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 27, 2012)

have a pic?


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 27, 2012)

Roy Merritt said:


> I have tried ordering the above item from a UK supplier but he is out of stock and is being forced to oder more then he can afford.So he does not know when he will have any in stock.
> 
> I beleave that these items are inported from the U.S.A. Does any one know which company this is and there address or an alternative supplier in the UK or the U.S.A.
> 
> ...


Is this what you are looking for?
Pen Blank Drilling Center Vise at Penn State Industries

In the case you drill pen blanks on the lathe, here's a chuck you may wish to consider!
Dedicated Pen Blank Drilling Chuck at Penn State Industries


----------



## Roy Merritt (Jan 30, 2012)

*Drilling Vice*

Hi Mark

Sorry for delay in responding have been unwell for dew days.  This is exactly what I have been looking for,  I have contacted Penn State Industries asking for shipping costs and am awaiting a reply.  Thank you for your help in this matter.  Will keep you informed of our progress and talk later about pen making as I am new to this trade.

Regards

Roy


----------



## Roy Merritt (Jan 30, 2012)

*Center Vice*



PTsideshow said:


> There are a number of versions of the drilling vise. Does it close by turning a screw or have a toggle clamp and arm you press down ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rich gubbin (Feb 1, 2012)

hi there,
 i,d be interested in knowing what PSI quoted you on shipping. i wanted to order 5 diva pens and the bushings and the postage was $38 and 4-6 weeks delivery. needless to say i didnt order. 
rgrds rich


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't use a pen vise.  I cut 2 blocks of MDF and cut a "V" in each and sandwich my blank between them in my drill press vise.

And Rich, I wanted 5 Diva pens also but haven't ordered them yet.

Ray


----------



## johncrane (Feb 1, 2012)

If you have a drillpress and a vise you can turn the holding plate up, then bolt the vice to the plate, use bolts that are a good fit in the slots, use a set square too true up the vice, or you can square up the vise using a drill bit, just mount a drill bit into the drill chuck move the vise around to grip the drill bit, then do up the vice bolts. By using the vice on its side it will let you drill any size blank for any kit, and it will  have a good straight firm grip, also good for longer blanks and easy to clear the sawdust.


----------



## trapper (Feb 1, 2012)

try www.axminster.co.uk I deal with them a lot and reccomend them


----------



## rich gubbin (Feb 1, 2012)

im with ironman123 on that, cheap and effective.


----------

